# C470 to Union Chutes flow info?



## jimp (Feb 22, 2005)

I am needing flow information. I would like to take a couple of newbies down from C470 to Union. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
Jim


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Low but runnable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## colo4o (Jul 19, 2013)

Good place to practice.....only 1 area behind Breckenridge brewery that will challenge them. Drive to them and look so they can and get a feel for them.....always go between the 2 rocks.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Kind of old school ,but use Watertalk 303 831 7135 Division 1 is South Platte drainage station 62 is Union- 68=SP below Chatfield - 50 Waterton,41 is Confluence. ,40 below Cheeseman(deckers),42 Roberts,79 NFk at Bailey,22 &23 for Clear Crk.,58 St Vrain at Lyons,19 Poudre, 8&9 Boulder Crk,memorizing those stations enables you to check most of the beginner and intermediate runs on the front range quickly...in the link below AW flows there is a listing of all stations statewide....Division 2 is another you may use station 60 gorge and parkdale,59 for middle Ark/Nathrop



Currently 500+ out of Chatfield and 700 ish at Union...USGS seems to include Bear Crk inflow with Union even though it is a mile or two below it


----------

